# Village Mire Yard Haunt 2014



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The praying mantis is my favorite

The carnivorous plants and bog creatures really add a distinctive touch to your display.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Village Mire is a great name for a Haunt. I love that tree at the start and all your creepy critters and vegetation are great


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wowza!
Great haunt you have there!!!
I really dig the tree and the big a$$ spiders.
Really nice mix of horror, toxic waste, Haunted Mansion etc.
Kudos


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's pretty extensive display. Wow, can only imagine how long it takes to put together. I loved the bog skeleton, and my usual favorites, spiders and scarecrows.
Very cool!
ET


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

beautiful!


----------



## tallula.d (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow, that is awesome! How many years worth of work was that? I am just starting out this year with a small yard display, aspire to work up to something big over years. You are a great inspiration. Love it. I really like the tar pits


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

That is an awesome display. I also like the creatures crawling through the haunt and your many decayed skellies. What was that theme music you used for the montage? It really fit the video.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

What's going on for 2015, Chris? You've been pretty quiet about this year overall. 

A Loyal Minion,

Grimm Pickins


----------

